# GSPCU Hunt Test



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

The GSPCU and WFBC (Britt Club) are holding a double/double pointing dog hunt test Oct 13 and 14. This will allow you to test your dog 4 times in two days. It is open to all AKC registered pointing dogs. PM me for more information or email me at [email protected] for premiums. This will be a good time. Dont miss out on the first double/double in years.
Mark


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I know have the Britt Clubs premiums also. If you send me your email address I will send you the premiums for both clubs


----------

